# Event Monitors



## amym (Sep 30, 2011)

Our office recently started doing event monitors.  Some are 30 days and others are 21 days.  I had a representative come in and tell me that we can bill CPT 93272 for every day there is a report/transmission.  Does anyone bill for only the professional component of an event monitor and how do you bill?  -Thanks


----------



## dclark7 (Sep 30, 2011)

Gotta love those sales reps, I always say the best part of any of these products are the sales reps.  I don't know where you are located, but NGS Medicare J13 has an LCD (L26415) and supplemental article (A45929) for Cardiac Event Monitors.  This is what they have to say in their article:  "10. All services should be coded as a single "packaged service" over 30 days, regardless of the number of transmissions during that period. The patient may require multiple transmissions per day or within the 30 days, but the units of services (NOS) field should always be entered as one (1)."

You might want to check your Medicare carrier for any LCD, or check with the patient's insurance carrier.  From reading the CPT descriptions, I get the impression that this is billed once in the thirty day period.


----------



## Jess1125 (Sep 30, 2011)

amym said:


> Our office recently started doing event monitors.  Some are 30 days and others are 21 days.  I had a representative come in and tell me that we can bill CPT 93272 for every day there is a report/transmission.  Does anyone bill for only the professional component of an event monitor and how do you bill?  -Thanks



Coding Q & A from the CPT Assistant Archives (April 1998, pg. 14)

Medicine, 93272 (Q&A)

Question

Can code 93272 be reported once for each day a physician performs a review and interpretation of the patient demand single or multiple event recording with presymptom memory loop? 

AMA Comment

No, it would not be appropriate to report code 93272 for each day the physician performs review and interpretation of the patient demand single or multiple event recording with presymptom memory loop. As indicated in the description of code 93272, this code is intended to be reported per 30 day period of time. 


Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

